# It's that time again



## paulmon (Jan 31, 2018)

We let our hives go a while this summer and so just bottled 4 gallons of Maple/Blackberry honey. We took 20 medium frames from 3 hives. One hive was small and one we didn't touch at all so it mostly came from 2 hives. This is just a very quick video of the bottling process. Nothing new to anyone here I'm sure.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

It never gets old. I love seeing the Bounty of the Harvest. J


----------

